# Impressive flash!



## Valvebounce (May 28, 2020)

Hi Folks. 
I have just been watching a film about the DH Mosquito, one of my favourite aircraft. One part of it was about doing night time flash photo reconnaissance using a flash of 700 million candle power, (May have been several hundred million, iffy sound right as they gave the power). Any idea what the guide number for that would be? 
Film here for those interested. Time code 23:30 for the bit about the flash.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 28, 2020)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> I have just been watching a film about the DH Mosquito, one of my favourite aircraft. One part of it was about doing night time flash photo reconnaissance using a flash of 700 million candle power, (May have been several hundred million, iffy sound right as they gave the power). Any idea what the guide number for that would be?
> Film here for those interested. Time code 23:30 for the bit about the flash.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Hi Graham, not being an aircraft enthusiast I almost didn't bother looking. This is absolutely amazing and well worth passing on! Oh, the flash - have no idea. 

Jack


----------



## Del Paso (May 28, 2020)

Thanks for the link!
Really interesting document about this fantasic plane.


----------



## briangus (May 28, 2020)

Thanks Graham, thoroughly enjoyed that 
The Wooden Wonder was alway my favourite


----------



## Click (May 28, 2020)

Hi Graham,

Thanks for sharing.


----------

